# CAD Car Drawings



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for CAD drawings of rolling stock in either AI or EPS file types. I've got bmp and jpegs of the cars but they can't use them for the CNC router to cut my acrylic. I have no clue how to use any CAD program so am kinda stuck. Is there a source for these drawings somewhere? Is there a way to convert the images I have to an AI or EPS file?

Thanks

Andre`


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

to create an eps file this must be done from the native cad file. Autocad can export a eps file. what you have is effectivly a picture, which cannot be changed back to a vector file.

Al P.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

The ONLY car I bothered to redraw was a plan in an old MRR or MRC for an HO scale depressed center flat car. I'd had parts made at one point out of sheet metal but never got around to forming the decks and welding them up. The parts are long gone BUT I still have the drawings on file. Drawn in autoCAd and as was said i can export to an EPS file I believe? Not sure what an .AI file extension is? It's much easier for me to send a .dxf file but the CNC router folks may or may not be able to convert them? 

Chas


----------

